# Projekt Classic bis Mists of Pandaria Gilde



## Xarson (12. Dezember 2012)

Huhu liebe Community, 

ich bin ein begeisterter World of Warcraft Spieler seit Classic, und für mich hatte jedes Addon so seine Vorteile aber auch Nachteile. Und ich habe mir die Idee vorgestellt, eine Gilde zu gründen, wo wir erstmal alle bei Level 60 ein Ep stop machen, da jeden Dungeon und jeden Raid clearen, wenn das alles geschafft ist machen wir den nächsten Ep Stop bei Level 70, und da wieder dasselbe bis hin zu Level 90. Natürlich muss bedacht werden, die früheren Raids waren wirklich wirklich schwer und wir werden wohl länger für ein Raid brauchen, vorallem für Ahn'Qiraj. Man sollte mindestens 16 Jahre alt sein, TeamSpeak besitzen und jedes Addon besitzen und Klassenverständnis besitzen, und sich um seine Klasse so best wie möglich informieren, sowie über die Raids! Das ganze muss erst einmal klappen, und wir fangen natürlich alle erstmal auf Level 1 an, und leveln dann zusammen, es MÜSSEN mehr als 40 Spieler rauskommen denn sonst klappen die Classic Raids nicht. Wer Interesse dran hat, schreibt ein +. Nochmals WIR fangen AUF LEVEL 1 an. 
Die Gilde soll vielleicht Immensity Circle heißen und auf der Allianz Seite sein. Und AUF BLACKMOORE


----------



## Niaoo (12. Dezember 2012)

Ansich ne nette Idee, aber ich denke, das ihr auch auf Level 60 aufgrund des viel besseren Equips das man heute dort sammeln könnt alles sehr schnell clear haben werdet.

Wünsche dir viel glück bei der Suche


----------



## Nareb (12. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Xarson,

ich wollte dich nur darauf Aufmerksam machen das deine Aussagen etwas veraltet sind 
Die "Alten" sind nach heutigem Stand der Klassen recht einfach zu Handhaben, ich bin selbt in einer Level-Stop-Gilde und 
wir haben zum Beispiel MC zu 10t fast gecleart, leider brauch man bei 2-3 Bossen mehr als 2 Tanks weil die dann doch zu viel 
Schaden machen. Aber vom Schaden her braucht ihr sicherlich keine 40 Mann. 

Und soll kein Abwerbeversuch werden, aber hast du dir schonmal die Lvl-Stop-Projekte angeschaut die es schon gibt? 
Die sind alle nach dem gleichen Prinzip von wegen bis lvl 60 dann stoppen und die Raids dort durchmachen ne Weile und
dann weiter zum nächsten Stop und dort wieder Raiden. 
Natürlich kann es auch gut sein das du keine Lust hast dich woanders einzugliedern dann vergiss den letzten Absatz.

Grüße und viel Erfolg.


----------

